# [H] 40k CSM, WFB Orcs, Skaven, HE, WE [W] $$$



## zeke (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey everyone. My brother recently got out of WFB (and I don't play it) so here are some of his miniatures. Any questions, feel free to ask. 


Wants:
$$$$

Have:

Chaos Space Marine:
One NIB metal Obliterator $15

Orcs:
10x Black Orcs, assembled but no bases attached (but included) $17
1 Orc boy who will go with the black orcs for free









Wood Elves:
3x Eternal Guard Command $10
2x OOP Scout archers $5









High Elves:
16x Archers $17









High Elf Mage on Elemental Base $5









High Elf Musician on horse? I have no idea. $5









Skaven:
20x Skaven Night Runners NIB $20









20x Skaven Night Runners $15









20x Skaven Clanrats $15









1x Assassin $5
2x Gutter Runners $5









Skaven Warlord $5









Grey Seer $5









Ratling Gun $7
Warpfire Thrower $7
or $10 for both.


----------

